# Critical Skills Visa



## Dread Pirate Roberts (Jul 10, 2018)

I would like to ask which VFS (or DHA) office is quicker with regards to releasing the Critical Skills Visa quicker.

I was told by on person that their CSV took 5 working days in Capetown - VFS. I wonder how true that is? :juggle:

Please assist, as I am looking forward t be submitting my application next week.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

just go to your nearest VFS. It doesnt matter. All VFS does is collect your docs and biometrics and electronically transmit them to DHA. Critical still takes about 5 days nowadays anyways - regardless of which VFS


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (Jul 10, 2018)

*Csv*

Thank you for your response.






jollem said:


> just go to your nearest VFS. It doesnt matter. All VFS does is collect your docs and biometrics and electronically transmit them to DHA. Critical still takes about 5 days nowadays anyways - regardless of which VFS


----------



## am_innocenter (Jul 15, 2018)

How critical is this this requirement: Do I need a letter from one of the professional bodies?
a confirmation, in writing, from the professional body, council or board recognised by SAQA in terms of section 13(1)(0 of the National Qualifications Framework Act, or any relevant government Department confirming the skills or qualifications of the applicant and appropriate post qualification experience, (if not attached, VFS official to check Directive 22 of 2014)


----------



## am_innocenter (Jul 15, 2018)

*Critical skills letter*

What do they mean by proof of application for a certificate of registration with the professional body. I have not received my outcome, can I still apply or is it safe to wait for the outcome?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

am_innocenter said:


> What do they mean by proof of application for a certificate of registration with the professional body. I have not received my outcome, can I still apply or is it safe to wait for the outcome?


Wait for the certificate. Home Affairs will reject your application for the most trivial of reasons so rather not take any chances with them.


----------

